# Any tricks to get non-leveled campers on the map????



## tamtam (Jun 11, 2018)

I've been bringing the non-leveled into my camp, then kicking them (hoping they'll show up on the map the next rotation).  I bring 8 leveled campers into my camp, trying to increase the odds of a non-leveled showing up.  

The first seems to work for 1 camper about 50% of the time.  Most of the time I have 0 unleveled campers on the map.  I've been using calling cards and request tickets (currently have none, and only have 2 more special request items to make).  When someone is getting close to leveling and I don't have a request ticket, I bring them to my camp and try to level them with snacks.  Slow way of doing it! lol  

Just wondering if there's something I'm missing.  I only have 18 more campers to finish off.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 12, 2018)

Use your calling cards. You can call them even if you?ve never met them before. That?s what I did


----------



## tamtam (Jun 13, 2018)

I've had everyone at my camp (even the three new ones).  Guess I'll just have to keep rotating them to the camp then kicking them and hoping they show up on the map.  I hit 116 now, but feel like I cheated, since that only happened because of the 3 newbies.  Oh well...


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 14, 2018)

There's really no trick. You only notice that there are several villagers that keep appearing for a couple of days because they're new animals. In this case, the example are the Historical animals. For some reason, they coded the low level new animals to appear regularly during the Host the Most event. Which makes sense. For the other older villagers, it's completely random.


----------

